

$1.6 Million Tech Incubation Program Launched In Kenya - nknganda
http://www.forbes.com/sites/mfonobongnsehe/2013/01/24/1-6-million-tech-incubation-program-launched-in-kenya/

======
tribeofone
A fascinating article about microcommerce in Kenya:
[http://www.economist.com/news/christmas/21568592-day-
economi...](http://www.economist.com/news/christmas/21568592-day-economic-
life-africas-biggest-shanty-town-boomtown-
slum?zid=304&ah=e5690753dc78ce91909083042ad12e30)

------
nknganda
Check out one of the start-ups incubated at the Nailab at
<http://myorder.co.ke>

